# ea90slx cassette compatibility



## sbglax13

I have an Ultegra 6700 cassette, Can I use it on the R4 SL hub? Or will only a Dura Ace cassette work?


----------



## WhyRun

The R4sl HUBs can use any cassette. My EA90SLX have the blue cassette body - compatable with DA/UL/105. Apparently, old pre-09 shimano cassette bodies were black, but the new ones are now blue. If I understand correctly, when they made the SLX wheel with the new R4SL hub, the cassette body was redesigned to reduce weight, and made such that it would only work with DA - with options for Campy or Red. They then had an option to install a R4(not SL) cassette body that worked with the full range of Shimano cassettes and SRAM cassettes. Now, they have designed a new cassette body for the SL hub that will take all shimano - thus the blue cassette body. Hopefully the EASTON guy will respond and confirm. But as I am using the same cassette on the same wheelset, you need a blue cassette body. (I believe this was confirmed by an Easton guy in a different thread if you don't believe me.) There are several other options available, including yes, a Red cassette body that is DA7800/7900 only. There is also a SRAM red only body, and a silver campy only.

http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/wheels/Cass Body Compatibility Chart.pdf

This chart is good, but it does NOT include a picture of the blue hub, which is compatable with most 10speed shimano. See the thread a little further down about hub problems for more comments.


----------



## orlin03

Precisely. I'll second this because I just installed EA90 SLX wheels on my bike that came with the Red cassette body. If you have a Red cassette body on the R4 SL, it's DA only. If you slide another cassette on it (like a SRAM 1070), you'll notice it feels loose; the deeper splines on the DA are needed to grab the body. I decided not to switch out the body to the Blue one. While I was VERY upset at first for shelling out the money for the 7900 cassette and chain, I'm glad I did- I've never experienced such seamless shifting. Now I just have to remember to replace my chain often to get the most out of this cassette...


----------

